# Some CS members are just jerks....



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Take dantzig for example,

I posted a thread stating I was looking to trade for some oliva V's and clear some humi space in the process. I would send a larger (8-15 stick) sampler in exchange for 5 Oliva V's.

Well someone didn't play by the rules: I got my V's









And then 5 more tag-alongs!









Way to ruin my plan dantzig! Seriously though - you sent some awesome sticks and I really appreciate it. I haven't tried any of the cigars you sent (aside from the V's) before, so it will be a nice adventure tasting them all.

BTW - please ignore the odd stain on my chair in this second picture.... not quite sure what that is from...


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

andrewk said:


> Way to ruin my plan dantzig! Seriously though - you sent some awesome sticks and I really appreciate it. I haven't tried any of the cigars you sent (aside from the V's) before, so it will be a nice adventure tasting them all.


Looks like you are in for a treat!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice... Jerks!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

that joya de nic ia amazing on an empty stomach!! LOL nice hit on ya...


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> that joya de nic ia amazing on an empty stomach!! LOL nice hit on ya...


LOL I was considering smoking it tonight but decided it probably wasn't that smart (I haven't eaten anything all day) :ss

Maybe a V has to die.... (still maybe not that smart..)
decisions decisions


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr

Wow those look like good extras


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WHAT???? I only see 5 :r:r


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

Oliva V Lanceros are totally delicious...

"Tag Along Sticks" seem to be a very common occurrence around Club Stogie...Really gives the phrase "Let the Buyer beware" a totally new meaning...


Props!!! And heck, smoke 'em if you gottem.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

Good score! This is a great site with great people.... When i read the title i thought this was going to be about a certain problem some of us had in the chat the other night with someone  cheers!


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

You should make a note to not sit on one of your good chair's when you open a package of unknown content :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Yup, JERK STORE called, said they were runnin' low. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice sticks all around! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

andrewk said:


> BTW - please ignore the odd stain on my chair in this second picture.... *not quite sure what that is from...*


Riiiiiiiiiiiight ...

Damn nice tag alongs though.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Enjoy, brother! :tu

The JdN Antano is one of my go-to smokes when I want something tasty and powerful. The Cabao is new to me but Pepin+lancero=win. The ~hl~ might be my favorite lancero ever. The Bad to the Bone is a cigar that Pepin made for one of my local B&Ms (Outlaw). Finally, let me know how you like the SLR. I don't know when I'll get around to smoking mine but they look delicious.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great hit there!!:tu


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

What a jerk! BTW, I love the Oliva V lancero!


----------

